# Thunderbird Speedway (was "Initial ideas, portable track, this could get dirty")



## NTxSlotCars

*Thunderbird Speedway (was "Initial ideas, portable track, this could get dirty")*

I've been missing my oval every since I took it down, so I decided to do something about it.

I got the idea from Doba's really cool bullring track.









It's been on my mind for a while. One night strolling through eBay, I came across a really good description with pics of a Jeremy McGrath Motocross track. I wrote Tyco off long ago, so this one never hit my radar. What blew me away was something I've heard people wish for here thousands of times, track borders. I was further intrigued by the fact that the track was dirt colored, and the borders matched with a dirt pile on the edge of the borders. Evenmoreso, impressed was I that the turns were 12" radius. Further research indicated that I would be able to make a four lane layout, if I could find some 9" radius turns! (anyone out there have any) Incredibly, I may even get something close with a track released years ago by Tyco that was sand colored!!! CLEARLY, all the track pieces were falling into place. Thanks to some recent trades, I got it all together, and started laying out track and planning tonight. I'm so excited I can't sleep.

Here's Sparky & Al duking it out in the first turn...









All that raw horsepower made the Magnum go into 3 too deep. HE SLIDES HIGH!!!









Last is the sprint cup!!! (no, not that one. This is the original wing on my STP sprinter. 
You can guess why I want busted up indy cars.)









The track fits perfect, with the borders, on a 72"x 30" table.









I intend to get a 96"x 30" and lengthen the track to fit.


You can see the sand track doesn't match, but I happened upon this Oops can at HD for 50 cents.









I hope to make it as cool as Dobas when it's all decoed up.
Thanks to SmokinHOs and Russell Z for setting me up with the track.

Rich :hat:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks great! The dirt berm at the edge and horse rail on the inside makes it look really cool. :thumbsup:

Do you plan to do a wall around the berm? Before our local dirt track closed the safety crew used to use shovels to scrape mud off the walls before the features so the wall would be striped and the guys could see it easier under the lights.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great Rich!! That ought to be a blast at the flea market and get you a few new racers too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I plan to put some fences around the outside. This will be portable, so, I'll figure something out that might be removable. The grandstands will be along one side probably made of an angle cut piece of wood with a crowd decal on top, detailed of course. I may use the stock controllers, but would like a better power supply. I would like to take this track to craft shows, car shows, and the flea market. I think it will be a hit.


----------



## LeeRoy98

Looks great, I had some of the Cars sets from Mattel but I must have given them away. I can't remember but I'm thinking they had the darker colored 9" turns. Anyone have a set they acquired for the cars that can help Rich?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba

LeeRoy98 said:


> Looks great, I had some of the Cars sets from Mattel but I must have given them away. I can't remember but I'm thinking they had the darker colored 9" turns. Anyone have a set they acquired for the cars that can help Rich?
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


Great idea - never thought of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hey -- Just spotted this auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/18-New-Tyco-Bro...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c11f870c9

I've bought cars from him before with no problems, FWIW.

Could be an option if nothing turns up here in the board.


----------



## gonegonzo

How are you fastening the track to the table ?

Does tha table give you the rumbling sound that hollow core doors do ?

Thx , Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow these are some great ideas guys... anyone have four of these 9" turns???

Gonzo, not sure what Im gonna use. maybe liquid nails?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*What's in a name?*

Okay, I wasn't really making this a top priority, but every since it was brought up in chat the other night, it's been on my mind.
Ive decided to call the new track Im building - _*Thunderbird Speedway*_,
after a track SE of Dallas in Crandall, TX that had been opened since the 50s.
My first dirt track experience was there back in 1982. At 12, being a Nascar nut,
I thought it was the coolest thing in the world, and hoped to race there myself someday.
http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/thunderbird-speedway/view/?service=1

















Well, it never happened, and won't because Thunderbird closed down after the season last year.
I hear they are already building on the site... houses? strip mall? EPA office?

They have a MySpace page with a ton of pics, but the website is gone now.

www.myspace.com/thunderbirdspeedway


----------



## bobhch

Rich

Get some sleep man or you are going to just walk in the door one of these days and pass out on the couch hard. lol

Sorry to hear about Thunderbird Speedway closing. That happened to the dirt track I grew up going to also called Sunset Speedway. 

Your tribute track looks great and will be a hit for sure. You go Rich!!

Bob...go, go, go...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Awesome deal.*

More progress on the dirt oval...










And some more shots...


























Thanks to BlazingSaddles for the trade on the cars track! 
The inside dirt aprons are made for 12"radius, so I'm probably going to use the clay trick for the inside.

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good Rich!!! Did a great job paintin' it up!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sorry, I meant the "Cars" track, from the movie. No painting done. Thanks though.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That's hot!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Hey, it could have been.*

Petty leads them into the final turn!










Cale makes his move on the inside!!










Petty holds him off!!! PETTY WINS IT !!!!!!!!!










The stands are empty because this was the fifth green-white-checker, but what a finish they missed!!!


----------



## Crimnick

Sweet...VERY nice portable....

You pull that out at a flea market with some slots and a couple sets for sale and you got a hook for sure...

I got some work done on my portable...I'll post some pics soon...

My plan was to make a presence at a local train show...


----------



## slotcarman12078

GO KING RICHARD!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

How did we know Richard would be in the lead??? Duh!!! Looking good Tex, take that to the flea market, entertain the kids while Mom shops $$$. You'll have em lined up!!! RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

Jumping in on this thread a little late, but you've inspired me. Last fall my neighbor had a yard sale, and I found not one, but TWO of those Jeremy McGrath sets in a copy paper box under a table, complete with all four bikes. She wanted (get this) ONE DOLLAR for the box. Once I noticed it was full of 12" curves with those awesome borders, I started getting ideas like this in my head, but I never went anywhere with them. Now you reminded me I have a whole box of that yellowish track too and this would make an awesome 4-lane dirt track... man I gotta find me a table...

--rick

edit: just noticed you said the Cars track has the beige 9-inchers... time to start searching...


----------



## slotcarman12078

I was safe from the Texas dust.. PA is quite a bit closer.. I think I better shop for some sinus meds!! :tongue: Go for it Rick!! I think Tx hit on an awesome idea!!! It isn't always easy to bring people to a track, but it don't take that much to bring the track to the people. I wish there was a flea market around here. I would be doing the same thing!!! It's cool on so many different levels! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Tired.*

Okay, the look I'm going for is on this page...
http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/thunderbird-speedway/view/?service=1

So, I picked up a few Hot Wheels real cheap at the flea market.










I clipped the axles, drilled the centers out and painted them.


































I have some bigger tires. Think they're too big?










I also got this fence section that came out of some army set. I sure would like to get more.










I'm gonna try to get a bigger table for it this week.

Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars

1976Cordoba said:


> Great idea - never thought of that. :thumbsup:


Dude, you have *GOT* to get you some of those _Cars_ turns to go with your track!!!

What if we ALL built replicas of our local tracks? 

:hat::hat::hat::hat::hat::hat:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> Dude, you have *GOT* to get you some of those _Cars_ turns to go with your track!!!
> 
> What if we ALL built replicas of our local tracks?
> 
> :hat::hat::hat::hat::hat:


 
Could be a fun project when I finish up Darlington :thumbsup:

The tires you got there, either size, will look great. At our local dirt track track they had big wide tractor tires and painted them white . . . yours instantly reminded me of them.


----------



## swflyboy

Nice track and collection of NASCAR stuff NTX!


----------



## SplitPoster

Never knew that dirt track existed, now you get to have your own local bullring! Nice TX!


----------



## hwsascha

Look at the various tires laying on this track


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great idea Sasha. :thumbsup:

Here's some vids of the actual track.

The Bomber class.







Street Stocks







...and some Modifieds.






I'm taking note of the wall of tires in front of the pits, and the infamous _red cone_.


----------



## hwsascha

the lay there same style like on the track in UK. Biggest marker tires at the entrance of the turns to stop drivers from corner cutting.


----------



## yellow cobra

I guess I can die a happy old man, finally someone asks for tyco track..Thats the only track I use, usually. I like your dirt track. we have a small asphalt track in Barberton Ohio. but I saw a dirt race track near Bedford Pa. A car went over the top of the bowl. you should get the CD "Dirt Track Date" from Southern Culture on the Skids. YC.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*True Tires*

One of my slot racer friends was racing there years ago in a black 77 Monte Carlo #50. He was in the first heat and started at the back about 12th because he wasn't a regular there. On the first lap, going into one when everyone hit the brakes to set up, they all gave each other plenty of room, so as not to wreck in the first turn. Maybe too much room, because my friend pulled out of line and drove deep into the corner between both lines and passed about 8 cars in one turn. By the end of the heat he was leading. In the feature, when everyone finally quit wrecking, he pulled out to a comfortable lead. With about 5 laps to go, what was a kinda wet track had started to dry out. He was in a slide going through four when all four tires suddenly grabbed the dirt and sent him straight forward into the last big tire out of 4. He sailed 5 ft in the air and landed about a quarters way down the front straight. The crowd cheered, but he made sure he didn't do that again. You know, there's just not that much padding in them race seats. He went on to win the feature.

One of my fun memories from that track.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks for all the kind comments guys.

When I saw Doba's bullring track last year, I thought it was a great idea, and put it on my "to do" list for "someday". Life without my oval has been hard, so when Doba started posting pics of his Darlington track, I started losing sleep. The cars just kept going around in my head. I pulled out the old vhs tapes and started watching all I could on Darlington, and the 'good ol' days'. I really like oval racing.
Then Pete started posting his ideas of Kearney Bowl.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=287009
The whole concept seemed genius to me - recreate a now closed track, to keep it's memory alive.
Losing even more sleep, drawing ovals on my work orders, dirt tracking home in my service van, I had it bad.
When I started calling in sick to work, I decided to put all this energy into a more productive direction.

I started collecting track, makin deals. When I got some stuff together, I started this thread.
I was so excited I forgot to mention the Darlington and Kearney threads.
Of course, I was gonna make it a dirt track, but I didn't know what to call it.
One night in chat, I mentioned a local track that closed down, Thunderbird Speedway.
One of you guys said, "Why don't you just call it that?" 
Genius... or Captain Obvious, one of the two. You know who you are.

Now, I'm glad to say that I'm getting more sleep, and will continue to work hard so I can buy more stuff.
Your thoughts on the track are appreciated.

www.richsthunderbirdspeedwayslotcartrack.com


----------



## Crimnick

all we need now is an ultra cheap electronic lap counting system for these mini's...


----------



## Guidepin

Great track idea Rich. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Another thought.*

I've been going back and forth on which way to face the track.
I generally like having the finish line and grandstand across from me when racing.
That's how I set up Ontario. It's a great vantage point, but not how HO tracks are generally set up.
On this track, Thunderbird Speedway, the grandstands are on only one side of the track.
It's really only recognizable from one side, which is most important, being a replica.
My concern was that the grandstand might be in the way, and block the view,
but after trying some things out, it may work better than I thought.

This is just a prototype, left over support from the banking of Ontario.

















The idea here is to use a hollow grandstand structure to house the electronics for the track.









The finished product will look nothing like this, but you get the idea.
I'll use a grandstand image for the top. Maybe one of these...


















It's nothing as sophisticated as what Pete has been putting together,
but, it is a portable track, and must be less complicated.
The electronics housed underneath will give room for track power, lane sensors, 
and drivers stations attached to the back of the grand stand.

Any ideas?


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Think about the kiddies!!! They're little-er!!*

It looks like you're going to exceed your 30" table width!! For a 4 lane, under the conditions you're thinking about, I would have 3 controllers on one side, and yours on the other, since this is being set up for a public venue. I would ditch the terminal tracks and solder the wires underneath straights. Let the general public run the 3 easiest lanes (the outside lanes). You'll have all day to get used to running the hard lane.  Also, I'd put the grandstands on your side because from where you're sitting they'll look like the attendees are all laying down. From a kid's point of view, the stands will obscure the track, and it'll make a better presentation for the customers having it across from them. I still say you have an awesome idea here Rich!


----------



## bobhch

Hey Rich,

Yowza man...you are going to town on this dirt track layout! Love the white tire idea and the bleachers too.

Go Richard...He wins!! YES!!

Bob...getting dirty is fun...zilla


----------



## TjetBill

Cool track and ummmm Tycos!

Gotta love Tycos!


----------



## slotnewbie69

really cool looking track,good luck with the venture!


----------



## SplitPoster

Give the public the easy lanes.... 

Not an option with plastic track for inner lanes, I know, but.... how many folks have set up ovals with crossovers in the corners? Reading the old literature some people thought the corner crossovers were more realistic representing racing lines.

There are local cruise-ins everywhere - this track would go over real well at ours. They bring HW track for drags already! This is WAY more entertaining and realistic!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Hot Stocks*

Hey Doba,

I did find that other Camaro. Thanks again man! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Doba,
> 
> I did find that other Camaro. Thanks again man! :thumbsup:


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

The Pepsi car is too cool for school! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*First time out.*

Took the track for a spin at a local craft show.


























Had fun, it went pretty good.
This little guy cracked me up.


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice!glad to see the good response,rich!that kid driving two cars??


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yes he is, driving 2 cars. That 12v made it much easier for the kids.


----------



## 00'HO

*Portable track watch the joints....*



NTxSlotCars said:


> I've been missing my oval every since I took it down, so I decided to do something about it.
> 
> I got the idea from Doba's really cool bullring track.
> 
> It's been on my mind for a while. One night strolling through eBay, I came across a really good description with pics of a Jeremy McGrath Motocross track. I wrote Tyco off long ago, so this one never hit my radar. What blew me away was something I've heard people wish for here thousands of times, track borders. I was further intrigued by the fact that the track was dirt colored, and the borders matched with a dirt pile on the edge of the borders. Evenmoreso, impressed was I that the turns were 12" radius. Further research indicated that I would be able to make a four lane layout, if I could find some 9" radius turns! (anyone out there have any) Incredibly, I may even get something close with a track released years ago by Tyco that was sand colored!!! CLEARLY, all the track pieces were falling into place. Thanks to some recent trades, I got it all together, and started laying out track and planning tonight. I'm so excited I can't sleep.
> 
> Here's Sparky & Al duking it out in the first turn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that raw horsepower made the Magnum go into 3 too deep. HE SLIDES HIGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is the sprint cup!!! (no, not that one. This is the original wing on my STP sprinter.
> You can guess why I want busted up indy cars.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The track fits perfect, with the borders, on a 72"x 30" table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to get a 96"x 30" and lengthen the track to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the sand track doesn't match, but I happened upon this Oops can at HD for 50 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to make it as cool as Dobas when it's all decoed up.
> Thanks to SmokinHOs and Russell Z for setting me up with the track.
> 
> Rich


--------------------------------------------------------------

If you go portable, you are going to want continues track rail.
When the dust falls on your track, and you wipe it down, your
rail joints are going to eventually be packed with gunk.

Fair Pics:
http://www.daveshoraceway.net/fairpics1.html 










This track could be had if any one is interested.....
She should be on the road doing what she does best....$$$....
Put trigger in hand, they are hooked.
As I see in your pics.....:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

wow!great lookin trak,HO!


----------



## 00'HO

*Thanks !*



slotnewbie69 said:


> wow!great lookin trak,HO!


Great track for the slower cars.
The table is 13x3 feet.
6-lane high bank oval continues rail, pvc track.


----------



## 00'HO

*12v*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes he is, driving 2 cars. That 12v made it much easier for the kids.


Yes, low volts for rookies ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

thats a good size,i am building a 4x12 ho track,but might go 5x12 instead,as i want four lanes instead of the two lane i am dealing with now.it'll be a road course,however.check out the vids i posted on the track gallery today if ya wanna see see the layout


----------



## slotnewbie69

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes he is, driving 2 cars. That 12v made it much easier for the kids.


looks like he's havin a blast!are the parmas easier for little hands?my toddler is getting in to it now but has a tough time with stock controllers,as he has to use two hands.he has a bit easier time with plunger style,as he uses his thumbs,but its still hard for him.any ideas on controllers for toddlers?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Agreed.*



00'HO said:


> If you go portable, you are going to want continues track rail.
> When the dust falls on your track, and you wipe it down, your
> rail joints are going to eventually be packed with gunk.
> Fair Pics:
> http://www.daveshoraceway.net/fairpics1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This track could be had if any one is interested.....
> She should be on the road doing what she does best....$$$....
> Put trigger in hand, they are hooked.
> As I see in your pics.....:thumbsup:


Great lookin track 00. Yes, that would be something in my future, if this takes off.
I'll be lookin to route my own track eventually. (I have a friend on here that's been waiting on me to get started.)
For now, this track has been the most economical solution for my need to spread slot cheer.



slotnewbie69 said:


> looks like he's havin a blast!are the parmas easier for little hands?


Parmas are not the best way to go in my opinion. They are too big for small hands.
A few drops are sure to cause some damage, and if they ever get a track, 
I would like for them to have some kind of connection with their first experience.
My target drivers are from 6 to 12yrs because they know how to whine with purpose,
and are not as easily distracted by other toys if they really want something.

Rich
www.northtexasslotcars.com


----------



## 00'HO

*Parma will work with the little people*



slotnewbie69 said:


> looks like he's havin a blast!are the parmas easier for little hands?my toddler is getting in to it now but has a tough time with stock controllers,as he has to use two hands.he has a bit easier time with plunger style,as he uses his thumbs,but its still hard for him.any ideas on controllers for toddlers?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The little people can squeeze a Parma.
It will feel like a 44mag without the bang!

We started with a Tomy 4-lane highbanked oval 2x12
That helped sell tomy track and accessories.

Whatever it takes in your area to race.....


----------



## slotnewbie69

i just found two vintage strombeckers i had in storage,with three wires.the thumb plunger is not as hard to press,and it seems to have nice feel,so i may try those.aswell,they screw together so i could lessen the spring tension.


----------



## 00'HO

*Plunger vs Parma*



slotnewbie69 said:


> i just found two vintage strombeckers i had in storage,with three wires.the thumb plunger is not as hard to press,and it seems to have nice feel,so i may try those.aswell,they screw together so i could lessen the spring tension.


---------------------------------------------------

*Plunger wears my thumb out.*

Parma USA gives you that big gun feel even with the
economy under $25.00 price. 
They are tough, you can swap out parts, modify the handles
to personalize and color code to your lane colors.
The new nylon trigger is by far better then the old metal trigger.










http://cgi.ebay.com/Parma-Slot-Car-Controller-Americas-Choice-Since-1964-/380140418983?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item58822277a7 

:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Life has done this...










Everything seems to be in a shambles right now.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Been there. I feel your pain. 

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

00'HO said:


> This track could be had if any one is interested.....
> She should be on the road doing what she does best....$$$....
> Put trigger in hand, they are hooked.
> As I see in your pics.....:thumbsup:


Any price in mind for that track? RM


----------



## gonegonzo

OOHO ,

I seen a Life Like sprint car in one of your pics . How does it run on the mini track ? 

Thx Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I haven't run it on the mini yet. Even on 12v, the LifeLike and 440x2s are quick, 
and too much of a handful for little kids, quite a bit of fun for me though.
When I get the 8ft table I'll do permanent scenery and run everything on it.
(planned to at the beginning of this month, but the whole world is against me)

Hopefully it works out soon.

Rich
www.northtexasslotcars.com :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

NTxSlotCars said:


> (planned to at the beginning of this month, but the whole world is against me)www.northtexasslotcars.com :thumbsup:


Hey... we're not among this group!!! We wanna see forward progression. :hat:


----------



## resinmonger

The whole world is against you except for your HT friends!!!!!!!!!!!!! We B 4 U!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*It's finally here!*

After a long wait, things finally worked out.
I picked this one up from Lowe's on the way home, an 8ft table by Samsonite.










On this blank canvas, I will build my small dream, Thunderbird Speedway.
Here is what I used on the 6ft table I took to the craft show in June.










This is what I have extra to work with...










The preliminary build looks pretty good. 
The blank spot on the front stretch is where the grandstand will be, housing the electronics.










Hey, maybe I can stage one of Nascars last dirt races?










Or an 80s late model race...










Hey, even the Tjets like rolling in the dirt.










Tycos, Magnatractions, JL/AWs all seem to like this track.
I'm gonna work on the electronics builds and set the track down permanent.

Rich
www.northtexasslotcars.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I guess it pretty much looks the same as the 6ft track, just longer.


----------



## 00'HO

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Any price in mind for that track? RM


Yes.
If interested, call the raceway.

http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## 00'HO

gonegonzo said:


> OOHO ,
> 
> I seen a Life Like sprint car in one of your pics . How does it run on the mini track ?
> 
> Thx Gonzo


They run fine, just top heavy.


----------



## demether

Personaly, I 'd remove the powertracks plugs (with a dremel disc, for example) and make the wiring by hand, under the track, so I' be able to add borders all around the track. 

you don't need interior borders, since once you'll fix your track permanent, you will be able to fill the interior of the ring with foam, plaster, cardboard or whatever, and make the scenery you want (fences, mud, or anything else). 

By the way, you choosed wisely your paint for the 9" turns, the result is really great looking ! 


I like these speciality tracks (dirt, ovals, off road). It's cool !


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*The Electrix*



demether said:


> Personaly, I 'd remove the powertracks plugs (with a dremel disc, for example) and make the wiring by hand, under the track, so I' be able to add borders all around the track.


*1*

I agree, I actually have already planned to do that.










In addition, I dremelled off the little tabs that stand the power track up taller than the rest of the track sections.










*2*

Today, at work, I got a 12v power supply battery and power supply with battery from a closing warehouse.
I couldn't resist because of the tab terminals on top. Cute, huh?










I have been using these deep cycle marine batteries, and still can if these little ones don't work out.
I can power all four lanes all day long with one of these.
I don't expect the little ones to last as long, but hopefully they can do the job.










*3*

I got four of these switches to install in the track for lap counting.










I'll install them in the side of the slot, as you see, they will fit in nicely.
This will eliminate the need for a light bridge, giving it more of a mechanical style counter.
It doesn't take hardly any pressure to activate the switch.
The downside is that you can only drive the track in one direction, if you call that a downside.










*4*

Question: Should I do this?
I have an 18" section on the inside two lanes that currently have 3 6" sections.
I have an extra 9", but I need two. I have a "Cars" power track I could cut up.
The color is just slightly off the McGrath track, but I could throw some paint on it.










Two 9" sections would mean one less connection.
Would you trade color match for one less connection?

Rich
www.northtexasslotcars.com :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

(3) NTX, you could go with the two sections instead of three and then paint all four lanes so it would look like that section of the track was a little drier or wetter than the rest... :drunk:


----------



## demether

the longer track you'll have, the more speed you'll obtain :thumbsup:

you paint is good enough to slightly match the stock brown tracks. After a few races, I believe the diference will be almost unoticeable. :thumbsup:




> I'll install them in the side of the slot, as you see, they will fit in nicely.
> This will eliminate the need for a light bridge, giving it more of a mechanical style counter.
> It doesn't take hardly any pressure to activate the switch.
> The downside is that you can only drive the track in one direction, if you call that a downside.



it's a great switch :thumbsup: with that thing, you can run 100% magnetless cars, like the tycopros. 

Personaly, I use reed switchs, wich well installed work well even with brass pan tjets, but not with tycopros. But there is a technic for that, if the reed switchs are not well installed, it will not work well. Same thing for dead strip lap counting, it can be the best lap timing system....or the worst. 


Your choice is clever, since you'll be able to focus on the scenery, and not make an ugly light bridge. It 's also why I choosed reed swtichs, to not have a light timing gantry. 



the power choice is very good too : 12volt on a small track will be more realistic and fun than a 16 or more volt. And with all that amperes, you'll be able to use 100% of your motors :thumbsup:


Great project !


----------



## gonegonzo

This thread is almost putting and end to the door slab construction method . It's getting better and better .

One issue that I have with the door slab tracks is the noise that reverberates from the hollow core . With the tables being a coposite plastic and hollow core , how is the noise and is it a distracting problem ? 

Are you fstening the track to the table or letting it float ?

If attaching , what method are you using ?
1. screws ?
2. adhesive ?

Keep up the good work .

Gonzo :thumbsup:


----------



## demether

> One issue that I have with the door slab tracks is the noise that reverberates from the hollow core . With the tables being a coposite plastic and hollow core , how is the noise and is it a distracting problem ?


perhaps you can fill the table underside with insulation board ? 



> If attaching , what method are you using ?


I'm using little screws, screwed in the little factory holes. It bends the track nicely, once you screwed them well : 










you can see it once I painted them (if you can find black screws, it's simplier) :


----------



## NTxSlotCars

gonegonzo said:


> This thread is almost putting and end to the door slab construction method . It's getting better and better .
> 
> One issue that I have with the door slab tracks is the noise that reverberates from the hollow core . With the tables being a coposite plastic and hollow core , how is the noise and is it a distracting problem ?
> 
> Are you fstening the track to the table or letting it float ?
> 
> If attaching , what method are you using ?
> 1. screws ?
> 2. adhesive ?
> 
> Keep up the good work .
> 
> Gonzo :thumbsup:


Thanks guys.

Gonzo, I've been running Tjets on this thing mostly. 
They squeak so loud I haven't really noticed any hollow noise. I may foam fill it if necessary.
I plan to attach the track with liquid nails, to help muff it.
The noise really isnt that noticeable, especially with a long guide pin.

The switches may be a bust. They fit in the slot good, but are to thick,
so, the swing arm is at the very bottom of the slot. 
The only remedy is to expose the switch on top, I could then fill it and paint it.
I may have to build my own switches.

More to come.
Rich
www.northtexasslotcars.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hey Rich - Maybe use silicone to secure the track. Liquid Nails is pretty darn permanent. Just a thought. 

Good luck with the switches!


----------



## gonegonzo

Hey Rich ,

Are there any updates on the track ??????????

Everything seemed to dry up .

Good build by the way .

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Dry slick.*

Thanks Gonzo,
Everything HAS dried up around here. It's been around 100 degrees for almost 2 months straight!!!!!

I've been tinkering around with these switches with no luck, so I'll worry about that later.
For now, I'm just gonna wire it up and race.


















It looks kinda sloppy, but there's gonna be a grandstand in front of this.

Next, I'm gonna glue it down with some good ol' Liquid Nails. The kind we all know and love.


















Forklift manuals make great paper weights.
I didn't find out til I opened it that this Liquid Nails is a latex version.
Apparently, Liquid Nails has all types of totally different adhesives to meet your specific needs.
I wish I had known that. This kind dried sorta hard, not as much flex as I would like.

These OOPs paints really make a difference.


















More in a minute.

www.northtexasslotcars.com :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*The inside scoop...*

Next is something I've been wondering about, the inside borders.

First I thought, you know, I have all these Tomy 6" turns I'm not using.










A little paint, and they might look good, but I didn't like the idea of adding more slots and rails.

Next, is the foam board sheets that I got from Hobby Lobby.


































It comes in tan, and is easy to work with, but has to be put on in 2 layers.

Or, I could do the trusty ol' foam tape and RR cork.










Any of these can be painted to match photos on box.
I've found that caulk can be globbed and painted to match the dirt on the Tyco borders.
Either one of these will work, but....

which one would you use? Anybody?


----------



## demether

Personaly, I prefer when the track is integrated in the table, and you can't see the track borders. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

If it were me, I would go with the foam, and maybe figure out a way to match the raised infield mound through the turns too. Clay would be too soft, especially in the heat, but caulk might work for the raised sculptured section. Make sure it's the kind that hardens up and can be painted. I would also use the foam through the whole infield, just to keep things level. Looking good Rich!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope The TM is doing OK with the lil one.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Rich - You could also pick up two of these tyco sets, I see them go pretty cheap. They have an inside border for a 9" turn. You can have the one I got. :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Cool stuff, Doba! I've never run into those. I have the Tyco 8754 Cornering aprons but these have a slight grade to them in lieu of being flat (like the Aurora Speed Corners).


----------



## tjd241

*Can we vote for 2 ???......*

I like cork, because it has a natural appearance that transitions pretty well into most ground cover styles. It does come wider though and I'd be inclined to cut the shapes I need out of larger sheets. Slip the sheets under the track sections, mark them, cut and glue down. I'd also cut them with what I was going to butt them up against it in mind. ( the area inside the turn borders )... I'd use the foam board to cover the rest of those larger areas that I need to bring up to track level. btw... I think if you're going to end up painting the cork anyway, then just use all foam board... It's cheaper and it's one less step.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Long live the oval.*

I just remembered why I like oval racing so much.
My grandmother had a bunch of these rugs through out the house,
Some large, some small. Guess what I used them for?
I would show up weekly with a box of Hot Wheels and hold my own races.


----------



## tjd241

*Me too...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> My grandmother had a bunch of these rugs through out the house, Some large, some small. Guess what I used them for?
> I would show up weekly with a box of Hot Wheels and hold my own races.


Gramma's house was pretty boring if'n ya didn't bring some cars along. 
I can still remember when school began in 1968. One kid showed up with a purple Silhouette, flashed it at recess, and we all just stared at it all bug-eyed. Every one of us went home that afternoon and individually lobbied our parents to get us some of the cars that Screwy Louie has. I had trains first, then HW's, and then slots about '72. Mattel sure did pump out a lot of new bodies every year those first few years eh?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Here's a visual of one end of the track with the preliminary scenery for the pit entrance.


























I hope to get some more done on this this week.


----------



## resinmonger

The tracks looking sweet, Rich! Little details like the white tires make a big difference. That has got to be a blast to run on! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes!!! That track looks like a blast!!! Even with TYCOs!!! :tongue: Shaping up nicely, Rich!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Round em up!*

I really like the black background in the prior shots, as this really give that 'Saturday night' effect.
Needing something to double as a light weight retainer for the cars, I went with this....










... landscape edging, in the tallest I could find, 5".
I used large threaded screws to attach it to the table.










The end result looks something like this...


















The blank spot on the front stretch is where the wood grandstand is going to go to house the electronics.
I gotta say, the edging really gives the desired effect in the corners...



























Not sure if I'm just gonna leave the outside or not. The screws make it look kinda tough.
Then again, there is an endless assortment of ways to cover them up.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looking through my decals for local dirt track stuff to go around the outside.


----------



## slotcarman12078

WHAT!?!?!?! No STP? That edging looks awesome Rich!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Back to the track...*

Okay, so I never could figure out a solution that I liked to the inside of the 9" radius turns.
Nothing looked natural enough, and the turn borders on the straights were too high to match.
So, I went with the tried and true cork roadbed. Smooth and paintable.

I laid the foam tape.

Installed the roadbed.

Caulked the edges to mimic the outside borders.

and painted the final product.

Pics please? Here ya go...

































I feel better.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Also.... (next)*

I picked up like 4 bags of these popcycle sticks while in Brazil.
The Tm thought I was crazy,but I recognized the possibilities.










Unlike the idiot proofed sticks here, these are squared off on the ends.
I haven't seen anything like these at craft stores here, it saves build time.










I'm gonna go all-out Pete and try building my own grand stands.
I'll have to find the right support structure material to pull it off.










Here again, is the desired finish...










... and a link for the virtual experience.

http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/thunderbird-speedway/view/?service=1


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Rich
Love the inprovments to the track! Cant wait to see some racin! Whens the sprint cars coming in??

Larry


----------



## resinmonger

Oh Yeah! The inside boarder revisions are a real winner Rich! Looks freakin' awesome! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:

Time to bring out some cold ones and throw a party! :hat:


----------



## Rolls

Huge improvement on the grandstands. Track's looking great!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool Rich -- looks like it rained last night. Hope it dries in time to get the track packed properly.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*It's time to make a stand.*

Thanks guys.

So, I'm looking to make a sorta simple, but durable grand stand.
I found the spacing on this door trim is pretty close to what I need.










I'm gluing the popcycle sticks on at an angle like this.










I turned out not too bad. When it dries I'll throw some paint on it, and detail it.


















OH, I did make a water truck for the track, gotta have that.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Rich
Love how your doin the 'stands! The track is shapin up very nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup: When are the sprints coming to race???

Larry


----------



## CJ53

Looks good Rich.. keep teh pics coming!!
CJ


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Rich
> When are the sprints coming to race???
> 
> Larry


I gotta figure out the wings. 
The styrene turned out to be a few more steps than I wanna take to build them all.
I hope to have a whole fleet of them ready for the track opening.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great idea on the stands Tex!!! Try some piano wire for the handrails or the plastic styrene tubing. Like the watertruck too!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Standing in the red*

So, I went to paint the stands today. The stands at Thunderbird were red.

First I put on the dark detail to give it some depth.











Then came the red...










Not too bad. I painted the stairways off-white.










After it dried, I sanded it with some fine grit, to give it a weathered look.










Al and Sparky look kinda dorky in the stands.










But regular HO scale people look real good.


















With the fencing, Im gonna be real happy how this turns out. :hat:


----------



## Crimnick

Sweet!


----------



## Rolls

Really looks great!!


----------



## rbrunne1

Rich - The grandstands look great :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

looking good Tex, still like that idea!!! A litttle late now, but what if you dyed the wood strips red??? Just put em in a bowl of red Rit dye? Just thinking out loud...RM


----------



## Pete McKay

Don't forget those OSHA required handrails. Looks good!


----------



## resinmonger

Rich don't need no stinkin' OSHA. He's got ASAYOR (act stupid at your own risk) which is way better. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

The stands are looking really good. I didn't think you were gonna snap my picture while I was sitting there in my red shorts though. Gotta get on a diet... :freak: :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> looking good Tex, still like that idea!!! A litttle late now, but what if you dyed the wood strips red??? Just put em in a bowl of red Rit dye? Just thinking out loud...RM


Hey Randy,
That's a good idea too. I'm going for that weathered look, so the hand painting,
and the sanding really gives it that effect better than the pics show.

When I do drag strip, I wanna do this same trick for its grandstands,
except I'm gonna spray paint it aluminum.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

resinmonger said:


> I didn't think you were gonna snap my picture while I was sitting there in my red shorts though. Gotta get on a diet... :freak: :freak:


Awww Hutt. We were just glad to see you turn out for the hot laps.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Pete McKay said:


> Don't forget those OSHA required handrails. Looks good!


I think I may use colored paperclips for this.

Hey Pete, where do you get your sitting people for your grandstands?


----------



## tjet princess

We buy them in 72 piece packages unpainted:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mdp/mdp5791.htm

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mdp/mdp5792.htm


If you need more they also come in 120 pieces.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/psr/psr16328.htm

Not all that hard to paint; start with the flesh of the head and arms, paint the clothing next then the hair and shoes. I can do about 20 an hour using a fast drying Tamiya acrylic.

A good hobby shop or craft store will have 1/16" doweling that you can use for rails, they're about 30 cents each for a 36" length. 

~Sarah


----------



## resinmonger

Those are cool links Princess. :thumbsup:

I've been trying to go with 1/72 scale figures and buildings but they're far less common Than true HO (1/87). I guess HO is the way to go. It's got way more figures and the smaller buildings would fit into the track better from a size point of view. What scale do the rest of you use?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't always use people, but when I do, I use Horrorclix!!! Bwahhhahahahahaha!!

Happy Thanksgiving, Rich!!!


----------



## tjet princess

When using the true HO buildings, static vehicles and people it actually gives the track a sort of forced perspective and in photo's gives great dimension. There are some available figures in 1/72, very few in 1/64th. If you race in 1/32nd scale at least you have a great amount of military figures in 1/35th that could be modified. 

There is a toy soldier company, and the name currently escapes me, that casts white metal figures in 1/60th scale. They have tank mechanics that work great in a garage scene but I haven't seen them in a few years.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Tjet Princess,
That first link actually looks very economical. The only downside is having to paint them.
I do like getting to pick the colors though, I only hope I have enough pink and teal for all of them.

Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## resinmonger

Just make sure you don't end up with any "wardrobe malfunctions", Rich. Don't want the track to lose it's Family Friendly rating...


----------



## tjet princess

resinmonger said:


> Just make sure you don't end up with any "wardrobe malfunctions", Rich. Don't want the track to lose it's Family Friendly rating...


That would be these: http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/psr/psr16400.htm


----------



## Rolls




----------



## tjet princess

What you need is something like this.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Funny stuff... TJP.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*... a lesson in Fencing.*

We are getting closer folks...










So I found a guy on eBay that sells this fencing I was looking for.










His name is littlegreenmen and I give him two thumbs up.
These come in lots of 5, reasonably priced, reasonable shipping, 
and I literally had them at my door before I closed the payment window.

I gave em some paint on the posts before I took some shots...










They will be sprayed with some sandstone textured mud color before I'm done.

Next up, the spectator seating.

I took some white LifeLike rails and protected my new grandstands.
I installed the flagpoles that they come with, painted some drywall tape gray,
and slipped it over the poles. I trimmed one edge of the tape before painting.


















This wasn't hard to do at all, and looks great.

GEEZ, I need to work on the electrix so I can run on this thing!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!!!!! And more awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*track*

that looks real cool and looks like fun to run on with demo derby cars woo hoo good going rich


----------



## Rolls

Wow. Really looks great!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like that drywall fence Tex!!! Now if you can draw a crowd to fill the stands!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Im having enough trouble lately just getting four racers together.


----------



## resinmonger

Both sets of fencing looks great, Tich. Using the mesh and flag poles is pure genius! It is simple and looks fantactic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Regarding fans, I'll be glad to sit in the stands again if there are no close up shots... :freak:


----------



## tjd241

Great job on the pics Rich. Fencing is looking real nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1

Rich - The fencing looks great :thumbsup:

Looks like I'll be picking up some drywall tape this weekend


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*The racer's edge...*

I went around the outside wall with silicone, 
for support and to keep stuff from falling in the cracks.











Then, I went through my sponsors and gave them their assigned positions.










Hope this helps.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I knew there would have to be at least one STP decal on there!! :lol: Looks great Rich!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Rich,

Great job. I gotta make more time to do cool stuff like this. Cloning, hmm...., Na... Divorce.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Okay, I have the control panel assembled and installed. Pics to come later, I'm goin racing tonight!

Question: Your opinion please.
Should I wire this track regular? I mean, I can wire it euro with lane rotation built in, or not.
Has anyone done this with their track?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Race night.*

I had some friends over to race tonight. We ran on the big track mostly,
but Thunderbird got a little run time. Two of the guys used to run 1:1 at TS.
They sure did like this one.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thunderbird came out awesome, Rich!!! All the little details add up to a first class winner!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Off Season Thunder!!!*

It's off season at Thunderbird Speedway, but there are a few events when the weather permits.
New names, new faces, new rides testing the waters for next season.
All of these came straight from the shops of Caveman Motorsports!

Hot lapping is a new class... 
Late Model Hot Stocks. I think that's what they call these?









Number 52 is dead on on his set up and running some of the fastest times of the night...









but number 21 is just trying to find the handle. He needs to get focused and turn some good laps.


----------



## Crimnick

The track is really awesome...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Oh yeah, Monte Carlos!*

Next up is some new folks in the street stock class...
Our track side photographer caught some shots earlier while they were hot lappin.
These guys, err, folks are all out of Wisconsin. Body work all courtesy of Caveman Motorsports.

#12 Terry Breadshock









#99 Gary Hightopper









#818 'Hot Foot' Harry Montopia









#5 Igor Zepinepjhfski









..and #92 Julie ...errr , uh, ... Julie









We are lined up and ready for the exhibition heat!!! There's the green flag!!!









Oh, there's an accident coming to the green flag! Yellow is out, their first dings here.









I plan on adding some numbers on the tops, installing interiors and window netting. 
These Hot Wheel Monte Carlo bodies fit right on to LWB Tyco CH, HP2s and HP7s.
This should be a fun class! Thanks Doba!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

:thumbsup: They look right at home, Rich.


----------



## slotcarman12078

So it's gonna be one of "those" tracks? You know the ones.. 49 laps under yellow, and the final lap is run green, because there's only one car left on the field so there's no one left to hit. :lol: They look just right Rich and John!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Rich,

Great pictures! You have come a long, long way since back in Late April when you started this. Love the fence and tire detail. Oh and the brown track is Awesum too.

Bob...do it in the dirt...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Crimnick said:


> The track is really awesome...


The Crimnick has taken the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## eastside johnny

*Dirt car bodies*



NTxSlotCars said:


> It's off season at Thunderbird Speedway, but there are a few events when the weather permits.
> New names, new faces, new rides testing the waters for next season.
> All of these came straight from the shops of Caveman Motorsports!
> 
> Hot lapping is a new class...
> Late Model Hot Stocks. I think that's what they call these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 52 is dead on on his set up and running some of the fastest times of the night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but number 21 is just trying to find the handle. He needs to get focused and turn some good laps.


*Question?...What chassis are you using under the die cast dirt late model bodies. * I built 27 of those on Tyco 440 pan chassis several years ago & initially left the stock Tyco tires (the rough marble kind) but have since "upgraded" to stock LifeLike rear tires that we had LOTS of laying around unused. They are a little bit better but the cars are still a blast to run. With the heavy bodies they handle like nothing else. It's probably the most favorite of the "House car' classes that we run and all the bodies look great. Perfect cars for your track.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Im runnin a HP2 or HP7 under them.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Not so great idea.*

Hind sight is 20/20. Is there another way to say that?

The yard edging around my track looks good from the outside,
but there is this big gap in between the edging and the top of the table.
What to do? Well, my thought is to fill it. So I got some silicone and went to town.
I figured it was flexible enough, but would keep stuff from falling into the cracks.
I tried to paint it with the stuff I used for the table, but it beaded like water on a nice car.


















The kicker was when I raised the garage door on a sunny day.
The edging expands so much in the sun, I'm surprised it doesn't dig its own hole.
The silicone let go of it, and looked worse than it did before. So, I'm pullin it up.
It's coming up easy enough. This is why I was advising against silicone in another thread.
This silicone is so soft and pliable, I don't know why it can't be used for mold making.


















I tried using the clay trick to fill the gap, but the edging and table top are too slick for it too stick too.

I'm thinking a little greenery around the outside might do the trick.
This is the only bag of weed I ever bought. It's floral moss.










It looks good in scale and makes great shrubbery. Only thing is it gets everywhere.
I heard hairspray can solve this. Aquanet aerosol? Do they sell that stuff anymore?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ovalhead

Rich, this track has an atmosphere about it, a feeling of remembering good times.

Yes Aqua Net is still sold and used. Don't know if women still use it, maybe Jimmy Johnson or Donald Trump but it is widely used in the Model Railroad Industry.

I use Woodlands Scenics Poly Fiber Green ( other colors are available ).
I use a white Elmers glue mixed 50/50 with water with an eyedropper.

First I shape and place the Poly Fiber where I want it and start dropping drops of the glue solution in the Poly Fiber, enough to make sure it has attached the Poly Fiber to the table surface. This will dry overnight and dry clear.

Then mask off all areas that you don't want Aqua Net to touch.
I spray the Poly Fiber with the Aqua Net and then I quickly sprinkle the Poly Fiber with my color of choice turf, available in many colors and coarses. This too is also available by W/S. 

You can repeat this as many times as you like until your satisfied with the results. The more times you do this the harder the crust will be and harder for little parts to disappear in. It will still have that clear look.

For racing I recommend the following: Unscented, All Day, All Over Hold #3 Extra Super Hold 14oz. can. 

Sounds like a lot of work but it goes really fast and is fun. You won't believe the results. I also build all my trees with this stuff.

Sorry for the long post,
Cliff


----------



## Super Coupe

You could possibly fill the corners with grandstands.People love short track racing,and when the seats are filled,the gaps are hidden. Looks good. .Tom.


----------



## AfxToo

It looks like you used 100% silicone caulk, which is basically good for bathrooms and use as an adhesive. It usually comes with a warning that it is strictly *Not Paintable*. It's also expensive and stinks while curing.

On the other hand, el cheapo "siliconized" latex caulk is extremely paintable and works exceptionally well for a number of scenery related applications, especially filling gaps. It comes in several colors already, brown, black, gray, white, and clear but all of them are equally paintable. I have used latex caulk to fill the gaps between built-up hills made from layers of foam and even thinned it slightly with water and painted it on the surface of foam. I recently had to fill a gap when I mounted a timing bridge on an already landscaped area so I mixed green flocking with clear latex caulk until it formed a green putty. I then pressed the putty into the gaps that needed to be filled and I had instant lawn patch. The clear latex caulk goes on white but dries perfectly clear. The lawn patches worked great, once dried they blended right in. 

Clear latex caulk is an excellent product for making waterfalls, streams, and brooks on your layout, or if you really know what you are doing, it's a way to texturize the surface of a pond made from sheet material like glass, which would otherwise look unnaturally flat and fake. Because it is paintable, you can add white highlights to clear latex caulk to form bubbles or breakers from waves. You can make a waterfall from strips of plastic sheet and clear latex caulk.

RTV silicone, or 100% silicone caulk, has few to no good uses in model scenery. You can use this to glue your track to the table or to glue silicone tires on plastic hubs - but do not use it for anything else.

Siliconized latex caulk on the other hand is one of the most versatile and useful products for scenery fabrication, especially for filling gaps and smoothing transitions. It's 100% paintable, it's inexpensive, it adheres exceptionally well, and it cleans up with water. I use siliconized latex caulk extensively.

The main issue here is with the landscape edging material you've used for the table retaining wall. If pure silicone won't stick to it I'm not sure what will. You were able to adhere stickers to the walls so maybe something with a similar type of glue would work. I am thinking of the Mcmaster-Carr adhesive foam strips that some folks have used for track curbing. If you were to attach this type of foam strip to the retaining wall, perpendicular to the surface and flush and floating with the top of the table, it should cover the gap as well as providing additional crash protection. Ideally something quite a bit thicker than 1/4" would be available so it covers a larger gap even when the table or wall expands. 

Another option might be to adhere rubber/vinyl cove molding in your choice of color, assuming you can find material that will adhere to the retaining wall material. I would think that a two sided contact cement application would work, but this takes some patience and precision because you only get one chance to get it perfectly aligned. Once you figure out how to get stuff to stick to the wall your options improve dramatically. Even an L-shapped piece of paintable plastic would work if it adheres to the wall. In any case something that is flexible or can tolerate the thermal induced movement while still closing or hiding the gap is what you'll need. Once you have the gap addressed you can paint or put scenery on top of the filler material.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Get some 8 ft rectangular trim molding (1/2 or 3/4 by 2" or 3") to cover that gap, that you can paint white, make it look like a retainer wall, add some advertising on the sides, might do the trick??? RM


----------



## tjd241

*When the going gets tough...*



AfxToo said:


> El cheapo "siliconized" latex caulk is extremely paintable and works exceptionally well for a number of scenery related applications, especially filling gaps. It comes in several colors already.


... the tough go to Home Depot. Was just at my local store and they sell a siliconized latex caulk that even comes in almond, dark brown, and "cedar". The cedar color is a medium light brown that might be a close match to your color scheme. Have used it myself on previous tracks with great success. 

WHEN WET... I have imbedded Woodland Scenics gravel into it, sprinkled flock on it, and even used it to hold lychen in place. Takes awhile to dry, but its a nice light brown color and holds onto almost anything you push into it. Have even used it to adhere track to plywood. 

On the previous track... Here you can see where it squeezed up next to the inside curve. The reddish brown gravel was sprinkled onto it while wet to simulate woodchips in a garden bed.










I used it on wider areas too. Here it was "painted" around the surface, diecast sunk into it, gravel sprinkled, and even some grass tufts pushed in.










Also On the previous track... I used it to ease the stark transition from the flat table up the side of the track edge. WHEN WET... I sprinkled grass on it. Sticks darn good and the finished dry surface does not shed the grass. Sorta feels like felt. The light brown color looks good showing through here and there too.










If you have any real wide gaps you can stuff them first with wadded saran wrap. Spreads with ease using a spackle tool, old paint brush, piece of cardboard, you name it. Get you sum and try a test. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

tjd241 said:


> I used it on wider areas too. Here it was "painted" around the surface, diecast sunk into it, gravel sprinkled, and even some grass tufts pushed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Folks, I been meaning to say this...

Nuther, this is one of my favorite scenic shots on this whole board!!!

Thanks for the ideas folks. I'm gonna try this colored caulk stuff. 
I may even push in a shrub or two here and there. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well I got it all pulled up. I would take a trip to the hardware store,
but our area has been completely devastated by almost an inch of ice.


----------



## tjd241

The brand carried by H-Depot has the caulk cartridge plastic tip the same color as what's inside of it... A rare instance where an outside representative color sample actually matches the inside product pretty well. Before you buy controlling stock in the caulk company though, try a section to be sure it works for your application. Remember the wider the gap and the thicker you lay it out, the longer the drying time. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would imagine low temperatures might affect the the drying time too..


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Minor setback.*

Okay, so I'm redoing the track now...









I wanna go on record and say that Liquid Nails 'Projects' sux.
It broke loose the first time I moved the track. If course, it wasn't intended for this.









I remember decoding the ancient hieroglyphics in the hills of the mid-west.
The translation suggested that I might want to try a substance like silicone,
but this is the 90s, times have changed. I needed a more modern solution.
I mean, really, what could a _caveman_ possibly know about building a portable slot car track????









So I decided to take the old mans advice.
Besides, he said I could save up to 15% of my time and materials if I do it his way.

I put silicone on heavy around the center supports under the track.
The manuals I used to weight the track down last time were too wide.
They missed some spots, so I'm using some load wheels. Same weight, smaller footprint.









I set the track and caulked around the edge of the table again.









I used a plastic spoon to smooth it out around the edges.









I think this is going to be very workable.


----------



## Ovalhead

Rich, what are you doing ? I'm confused, if you don't mind me ask'n, what's your new goal for the Great State Of Texas and the oval situation ? 

O/T, Why did you ditch the banked corners on your previous Combo Track, Oval / Road course ? 

Was that before Ventura ? 

As you can probably tell, I have been following your oval work, for as I don't have one. 

Don't mind me, I'm just observing............and being nosey !

Good luck on your idea's, maybe I'll learn a thing or two ? :thumbsup:

Cliff :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Cliff,

Thanks for being nosey! I've learned so much on this board, any ideas I have, I gladly pass on.

This is a portable track I am making in tribute to a small local dirt track that closed down
after the 09 season. The track was open since 1959. It had quite a run, but now only
lives in our memories. I intend to take this track to some car shows and stuff.

As for the oval around my road course, the inside lane transitions were too harsh,
resulting in the bottom two lanes never being competitive with the top two. If 
Tomy/Racemasters made a 15" radius banked turn, the track would have worked.
But, the 9" radius is just too sharp a turn to run with the 12" radius.
I took it up, and the result is Ventura Highway.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=256020

Currently, I am acquiring some more track to turn the road course into a big flat oval.
Since the track is not fastened down, its an easy conversion from oval to road course.


----------



## Ovalhead

Thanks for the reply Rich, thanks for clearing up your plans to make me happy. :freak:

I look forward to your witty and informative posts and best of luck with all that you have learned about HO ovals, banked or flat on this new layout. :thumbsup: 

My wife said if I give her the 8' x 14' two story barn for her stuff, she don't see no problem with building an oval on another 5' x 13' table beside the existing 5" x 13" - 53' Road Course table.

Problem is " she said as long as she is cooking and washing my under-wear she always has lane choice " and she is not budging a bit !

I told her there would not be any favoritism on this track, so now we're at a turn 3 "79" Daytona situation, as long as Cale Y. will stay out of it, it should be just one of those racing deals. 

Good luck once again,
Cliff


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Awesome Thread !*

I'm glad to see I'm not the only Dirttrack Fan


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Track maintenance.*

Well, it's almost the middle of the season, and these rains have caused some serious ruts.
A little extra track work is needed, outside of the regular (show up, wet it, and race) prep.









Pretty much everyone is pitchin in, and it's already making a big difference.









You can see the ruts real good on the main straight.









We've already been down the backstretch though, and it's alot smoother now.









These ruts in the turns filled in nicely.









The turns are the worst though, they are top priority. We wont stop for a minute til it gets done.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh Man Rich, I'm just lovin the pix :thumbsup:

Dirt Racin and track maintenance scenes are bringin back the memories. Thanks for takin the time to set up these scenes and share them with us


----------



## slotcarman12078

What was the cop there for??  Thought you found Hoffa for a minute there? :lol: Looking good there Rich. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

slotcarman12078 said:


> What was the cop there for??  Thought you found Hoffa for a minute there? :lol: Looking good there Rich. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


He brought the doughnuts.


----------



## plymouth71

Looking Good Rich. Very Impressive!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Breaking news!!!!*

A startling discovery. While moving some dirt around, and casually looking for 
Jimmy Hoffa's remains, we have run across something never before seen in these parts.
The local meat market manager believes this to be a newly discovered species.










_Texasaurus_ is estimated to have dominated these parts around 43,000,000 BC powders ago.
Local authorities were on hand to document the discovery.










This one must have fallen prey to some other unknown species of carnivore.
Either that, or someone was having one heck of a barbque.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Omg*

*ROTFLOL*:lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't know Rich.. Judging by the look of the arms, I would have thought it was a TYCOasaurus Wrecks..


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> I don't know Rich.. Judging by the look of the arms, I would have thought it was a TYCOasaurus Wrecks..


 B :lol: b...hahahaha...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I'm soooo glad I found this HT Forum, you guys are Hilarious and this place Rocks 

Keep on postin stuff guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V

LOVE the creativity! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys!

I hope to decide on a timing trigger system and have it installed by next month.
I can then finish smoothing it down.


----------



## plymouth71

Hmmm what kind of Bar-B-Que sauce would they have used back then???


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Bump- Rich, any progress on the track -or updates ?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I took the track to a 4th of July Picnic today!










I used the AFX controllers with some velcro on the front. Still working on this set up.










I am waiting to get pics of the actual races from someone else.
When I get them I'll post them. Happy 4th!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good Rich!!


----------



## Bill Hall

That's VERY nifty Rich!

Battery powered?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Looking forward to the Race Pix- Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Pretty slick idea with the Velcro, there, Rich!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Bill Hall said:


> That's VERY nifty Rich!
> 
> Battery powered?


Yes, running off a 12v deep cycle marine battery. 
It's still fast enough for the kids to crash on this little oval.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Very few pics from the 4th party. Here's one.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

:thumbsup: Man Rich, I just love your lil portable bullring Dirttrack


----------



## nasty23

*like the dirt stuff*

nice looking and fun looking track:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Metal cars :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys,

Next up was my boys first birthday party. We had it Sunday afternoon, so,
Saturday I figured I better get crackin finishing up the track.

I filled in the gaps and added some other features.









I raised the land behind the track, and added a run off ramp into the pits...

















I then painted the track. This oops paint looks a little light next to the old paint,
but when it dries, is almost the same shade as the track.









I finished it after dark and didn't take any more pics.
At the party I was so busy with the kids I didn't snap any either, but we had a photographer there.
I'll post pics of the party when I get em.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good Rich!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Rich, I always love seeing what you're upto with your shorttrack. And will anxiously await for more pix -hopefully with some cars on the track soon :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Rich....go,go,go....your portable track is on the GO!!!

This is another NTX Excitement filled project that's a hit with the kids! :hat:

Bob...You are Rocking the neighborhood BIG TIME...zilla


----------



## coach61

Rich I think you need to come visit and do my scenary for me, I"ll leave ya a key cuz ya know dang well my employees are a lazy bunch and won't git to work and I am the idiot who answers the phone now and has to go I did get it keyed today so it will have power the whole way around 


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars

We got our pics back from the party. I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## tjd241

Nice Rich... Didya jack those tars off the 21 car?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wish I could have made it to the party!!! RM


----------



## plymouth71

Speaking of the 21 car.... Haven't seen any recent progress... Temps must be dropping by now...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

No progress on project 21 this summer.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I got some more pics of the party together. I guess we went a little overboard...








My wife made most of the decorations herself, but I just had to throw some of my stuff in too.

Here's my little race buddy. He'll be runnin Tycos soon.









But down to business, I had to get the track ready...









The place was full of eager little fans ready to race. 








I had to phone in some help from the local SCCA chapter.

It was a busy afternoon.









But not all were interested in just racing, they wanted the trucks.









Carnage...


----------



## beast1624

Now that's what it's all about! Great stuff, Rich!


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like a good time was had by all. Could I have what's behind door #3? I hope it's the big deal of the day.LOL Thanks for sharing the fun.
>Tom<


----------



## Ovalhead

That's what it is all about, the " Wonder Years ".

Thanks for sharing the party with us Rich ! :thumbsup:

Cliff


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Fun Day for all -I see, thanks for sharing it with us in pix :thumbsup:
PS- also thanks for posting of pic of what YOU really look like Rich


----------



## win43

very cool !!!!


----------



## Gareth

Great party and fantastic track Rich. I must admit to preferring one or two other F1 teams over Ferrari though but no-one's perfect! ;-)

Between Woodcote's Rock County Raceway and the Thunderbird Speedway, my thoughts are turning to a short oval of my own. I need to finish the road course first though but then I could do Arlington Stadium (not the US one!) which is near Brighton. A 350 yard, "mildly banked" concrete oval for bangers, stock cars etc.


----------



## woodcote

That's _some_ party :hat:

And some serious racing going on 

(note to self: I need trucks)


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Can you say "hooked"?









This kid cracks me up. He had an absolute blast.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

:thumbsup: Great Pix Rich, and thats what it's ALL About ! Seeing the look on that Kids face -is Priceless


----------



## eastside johnny

[/QUOTE]Between Woodcote's Rock County Raceway and the Thunderbird Speedway, *my thoughts are turning to a short oval of my own*. I need to finish the road course first though but then I could do Arlington Stadium (not the US one!) which is near Brighton. A 350 yard, "mildly banked" concrete oval for bangers, stock cars etc.[/QUOTE]
Gareth,
It's amazing how much fun you can have on short ovals.......you're always in traffic racing side by side with someone


----------



## beast1624

Rich
Glad to finally see the track. It was great...love the di-cast bodies.


----------



## Gareth

eastside johnny said:


> Between Woodcote's Rock County Raceway and the Thunderbird Speedway, *my thoughts are turning to a short oval of my own*. I need to finish the road course first though but then I could do Arlington Stadium (not the US one!) which is near Brighton. A 350 yard, "mildly banked" concrete oval for bangers, stock cars etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Gareth,
> It's amazing how much fun you can have on short ovals.......you're always in traffic racing side by side with someone
Click to expand...

Hi Johnny,

That's what I am thinking. I'm going to be (hopefully) heading over to Woodcote's later for another go on his oval. There'll be 3 of us so will be fun. 

And on my desk at work I have a package containing lots more 12" bends and a 15". Just one more 15" to go. I'm torn between making the short oval or a 6 lane figure eight though!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hows it coming along Garth?


----------



## jamied

*Dirt Bull Ring*

Rich,

Your Thunderbird track has got me motorvated to build one based on old Carolina tracks in the area.

Like the portability for sharing the fun.

Jamie


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Great Photo -Jamie :thumbsup:


----------



## Ovalhead

jamied said:


> Rich,
> 
> Your Thunderbird track has got me motorvated to build one based on old Carolina tracks in the area.
> 
> Like the portability for sharing the fun.
> 
> Jamie


*Mag ( RARE EARTH ) Racing in the early days. Great photo, thanks for sharing.* :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks Jamie!!! Welcome ot Hobbytalk!
I'm gonna snap some more recent pics when I get back. Keep us posted on your build!
Nice shot of the stacked competition from back then. It reminds me of an old pic I have...


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway

awesome track Tx! 
Ive had the bug for awhile, but now I really want to build a dirt oval after seeing yours. I have a birthday party feb 18th, I hope I can have the new addition by then, cause it looks like your guests had lots of fun on it.. time to hunt down track I suppose.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Caint wait to see it. Post some pics of the build!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Any updates GT???


----------



## bobhch

Rich,

I just went and looked back many, many post....missed some stuff. Doh

Very neat B-dAY party pictures! :hat:

Some real good silicone landscape ideas also that will get used on the Las Zillas Speedway.

Bob...Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat track stuff here rich...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Gotta go back through and update the pics in this thread.


----------



## Shadowracer

I don't know how I missed this thread. That track is awesome.

We have a similar mindset for these tracks, yours and mine. Mine's a recreation too, although the track I'm modelling is still around. (Pics will be posted, but I'm at a stage where I don't wanna post anymore pics until its done.) Basically mine is a recreation of Delaware Speedway near London Ontario...but its a recreation of Delaware as I knew it when I was a kid....with some elements of the way it is now. (A lot has changed)

I had to laugh when I saw the post about your grandma and those oval rugs. Same story here, but I didn't have to bring my Hot Wheels. She was the one who fed my Hot Wheels crack addiction, but the deal was that those cars stayed at her house. Unfortunately she passed in 1980, and when my Grandpa moved much later, the stuff all disappeared. Anyway, she had one of those oval rugs and it was like Daytona for me. 

Anyway, you had an idea...I thought it was pretty original of me, but you did it first, and that's with the angled board grandstands covering the wiring. That's something I'm working on right now. 

Anyway, hats off to you sir, from one roundy round guy to another. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

NTxSlotCars said:


> I filled in the gaps and added some other features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then painted the track.


So Rich, did you use the clay trick mentioned on another thread to fill in here? If so, how well does the paint stick?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

On this track I used latex caulk, and latex paint.


----------



## gonegonzo

Tex ,

I have a similar track as yours . 

What are you using for lap counters ?

Thx ,
Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars

gonegonzo said:


> Tex ,
> I have a similar track as yours .
> What are you using for lap counters ?
> Thx ,
> Gonzo


Well, it's been covered up by a Carerra GO track for about a year.
(my 2yr old is loving it)

But I have this computer with SRM on it I was planning to use...









...that is until I got this...









I was planning to use dead strips, but that would just kill the power on my sectional track.
I'm building up the nerve to buy a router, and route this track. 
Then, dead strips will not be a problem.


----------



## gonegonzo

The Trix Track system is very hard to find . It would be ideal . I wish someone would pick up on building it again .

If you used a dead strip , you could use wire jumpers on each side allowing your track to have continuous conductivity .

Just a thought .

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Shadowracer said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread. That track is awesome.
> 
> We have a similar mindset for these tracks, yours and mine. Mine's a recreation too, although the track I'm modelling is still around. (Pics will be posted, but I'm at a stage where I don't wanna post anymore pics until its done.) Basically mine is a recreation of Delaware Speedway near London Ontario...but its a recreation of Delaware as I knew it when I was a kid....with some elements of the way it is now. (A lot has changed)
> 
> I had to laugh when I saw the post about your grandma and those oval rugs. Same story here, but I didn't have to bring my Hot Wheels. She was the one who fed my Hot Wheels crack addiction, but the deal was that those cars stayed at her house. Unfortunately she passed in 1980, and when my Grandpa moved much later, the stuff all disappeared. Anyway, she had one of those oval rugs and it was like Daytona for me.
> 
> Anyway, you had an idea...I thought it was pretty original of me, but you did it first, and that's with the angled board grandstands covering the wiring. That's something I'm working on right now.
> 
> Anyway, hats off to you sir, from one roundy round guy to another. :thumbsup:


Huge thanks Shadow. 
I wasnt really sure how to answer this post, but it made me think of another story.

When we got a little older, and the weather was nice, we used to go out to 
grandma's pebble gravel driveway and scoop out some dirt roads for our hot wheels.
We did that for a while, til she started chasing us off with a broom.
I guess our roads and ramps were getting a bit elaborate.

That was passed down to our younger cousins, til the driveway was asphalted.

Gonzo, thanks for the jumper tip. I forgot about that.


----------



## Shadowracer

NTxSlotCars said:


> Huge thanks Shadow.
> 
> When we got a little older, and the weather was nice, we used to go out to
> grandma's pebble gravel driveway and scoop out some dirt roads for our hot wheels.


Heh...my brother and I used to do that in our driveway, as well as in the gravel up at the top of the hill at the speedway when the races were going on. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thunderbird Speedway is now a storage lot...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Thanks for sharing that Tex


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I can't believe this was 6 years ago...



NTxSlotCars said:


> I've been missing my oval every since I took it down, so I decided to do something about it.
> 
> I got the idea from Doba's really cool bullring track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been on my mind for a while. One night strolling through eBay, I came across a really good description with pics of a Jeremy McGrath Motocross track. I wrote Tyco off long ago, so this one never hit my radar. What blew me away was something I've heard people wish for here thousands of times, track borders. I was further intrigued by the fact that the track was dirt colored, and the borders matched with a dirt pile on the edge of the borders. Evenmoreso, impressed was I that the turns were 12" radius. Further research indicated that I would be able to make a four lane layout, if I could find some 9" radius turns! (anyone out there have any) Incredibly, I may even get something close with a track released years ago by Tyco that was sand colored!!! CLEARLY, all the track pieces were falling into place. Thanks to some recent trades, I got it all together, and started laying out track and planning tonight. I'm so excited I can't sleep.
> 
> Here's Sparky & Al duking it out in the first turn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that raw horsepower made the Magnum go into 3 too deep. HE SLIDES HIGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is the sprint cup!!! (no, not that one. This is the original wing on my STP sprinter.
> You can guess why I want busted up indy cars.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The track fits perfect, with the borders, on a 72"x 30" table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to get a 96"x 30" and lengthen the track to fit.
> 
> 
> You can see the sand track doesn't match, but I happened upon this Oops can at HD for 50 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to make it as cool as Dobas when it's all decoed up.
> Thanks to SmokinHOs and Russell Z for setting me up with the track.
> 
> Rich :hat:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Personally, I miss "Sparky" !


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I cant believe this was 6 years ago....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

NTxSlotCars said:


> I cant believe this was 6 years ago....


And a lot has happened in the world in this past years.... besides us growing old, and some of us have even passed away


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Most current pic I have of this track. 



Its been rode hard and put up wet. Left outside for a while, used as a storage table. 
Just polished up the rails and kept racing on it. Needs some TLC.
Currently in storage again...


----------

